# ascaso dream advice



## philq (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi all, I've just bought an ascaso dream. I know that the best advice will be to add a grinder to my collection and I'll probably buy an i-mini soon but currently I'm using illy pre-ground, this gives an ok crema but the puck seems very wet. I thought that the solenoid was supposed to avoid this? I bought the machine from amazon at a very good price as a customer return... how do I know that it definitely has the solenoid?


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Try upping the dose. I used to use Illy pre ground before getting a grinder and managed to get drier pucks cramming more in the PF. Bizarrely I didn't realise this was the reason I was getting dry pucks till after I got my grinder and started getting soggy ones


----------



## philq (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, when I up the dose it seems trickier to get the PF to engage properly. Is that OK/normal?


----------



## philq (Feb 9, 2011)

BTW it may or not be relevant but I'm using a non-pressurised filter


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

That is normal it means the grinds are touching the screw or screen. I wouldn't usually advise this but until you get a grinder try half filling the basket, then tamp, then fill to the brim and tamp again. This might give you a little more room but still get more in there.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

What does the espresso taste like? If its good what does it matter if the puck is wet. If you leave the Porta holder in place for say 5-10 mins after does the puck firm up?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## philq (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies

The coffee tastes good (... provided I tamp very hard) which is clearly what matters however I wanted to be sure that it was a current model dream that I'd received i.e one with the solenoid valve. Hence the original question


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

The solenoid will remove sitting water but you can still get a wet sloppy puck. My theory is if you only has a small amount of grinds in the basket it would definitely come out sloppy and therefore over extracted so I think if you have a wet puck your shot is most likely over extracted. Could be wrong though


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Is their a little pipe that drains into the drip tray? When you turn the brew switch off, the excess water from the PF will be piped to the drip tray this way.

If their is no pipe, then I suspect there is no solenoid.


----------



## jeffmurray (Feb 22, 2011)

The pipe is on the Dream up and it has a two-way solenoid.

Here is a photo of a Dream Up.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.fairfaxcoffee.com/Prod_Images/xxl/34381.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.fairfaxcoffee.com/Coffee-Machine/Home-Coffee-Machines/Pump-Coffee-Machine/Ascaso/Ascaso-Dream-Discounted-Sweet-Cream.aspx&usg=__T7mc6vJgciBWlCDsecACLf3_1UE=&h=1000&w=898&sz=58&hl=en&start=0&zoom=0&tbnid=th75c3Z0nRilAM:&tbnh=149&tbnw=134&ei=E8KZTaHBB9SB4Qbb-8i1DA&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dascaso%2Bdream%2Bup%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DX%26rlz%3D1R2ADFA_enGB416%26biw%3D1899%26bih%3D839%26tbs%3Disch:1,isz:l%26prmd%3Divns&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=249&oei=E8KZTaHBB9SB4Qbb-8i1DA&page=1&ndsp=40&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0&tx=68&ty=95

Also you can get a modification for the head of the machine that will give you a dry puck its available here:

http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com/Brew-Head-Upgrade-Adapter-Kit-for-Ascaso-p/scgpi00301.htm

I think it is available from Fairfax although I am not sure which is the correct kit you would have to ask them. Some think it is Ascaso Kit 13 - although it is not mentioned as for the Dream and it has not been confirmed that it will fit.


----------



## EmmaT (May 13, 2013)

If you are using the brewhead that came with the machine (quite a bit smaller than the top of the portafilter), you can replace it with a brewhead adaptor kit from myespresso for use with ground coffee only. This set includes single and double unpressurised baskets too; I couldn't find the head adaptor sold separately in the UK and Seattle Coffee can't export the part. Since installing it I've got much better flavoured coffee and an almost dry puck straight after brewing; if I leave it for 5mins or so it's completely dry. Seattle Coffee Gear have a video showing the difference between brewheads on the Dream.

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/472/kit13-conversion-set-to-ground-coffee-


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't know if this is any use or not for ascaso owners but ascaso now have a uk centre (http://www.ascaso.uk.com) the website looks a bit out of date but the address is in Bradford, thought it might be of use.

I had a dream, and got a brewhead kit from Fairfax, they also repaired my machine twice, good service each time.


----------

